# Cape Cod - 8/17 - 8/24



## epp101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Looking for a week in Cape Cod.  Does not need to be full week.  Ocean front preferred but not required.  Send PM if you have something that fits the bill.

Thanks.


----------



## epp101 (Aug 2, 2013)

Post Closed.  Thanks.


----------

